# Edna Cocker Spaniel



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

This is my liver roan and tan Cocker Spaniel, I love seeing her bouncing through the heather :001_wub:.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Looks like she's having a fab time


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my, I see a burning eyes on his hunting instinct!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Great photo, and such a beautiful part of the country!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pic; I love action shots


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Fab pic.
Looks very happy, bless!


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

gorgeous piccy looks like edna is having a ball


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh bless that is a lovley picture :thumbup:


----------

